# Guppy beginners guide



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Basic info on guppies:

https://youtu.be/TFLCk1w7kUY


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

I have to disagree with the tank size though for guppies. The tank size for guppies should be about a 10 gallon for a pair, and if you have more than one female with a male, you are going to have more babies, which will need a bigger tank. So the one gallon per guppy is wrong in my opinion.


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

Per the video:

If you _start_ at a minimum of 4 gallons for a trio, the suggestion of at least one gallon of tank water per guppy is fine as it is referring to / meaning with the addition of stock by either adults or fry you would increase tank size ..............

This will change if you are not concern with raising the fry and let nature run its course, meaning they can be housed in a smaller tank with a minimum of one gallon per fish.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I was not impressed at all. Folks would be better served to just ask here. I know a bit on the subject, breed over 10,000 of these guys in the last 18 years-I keep very accurate records for IRS purposes. Can't say for sure but I think i'm on to something.


----------

